# Tonight will be the last pipe I will smoke...



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Gentlemen, my pipe tonight will be a special one, this will be the last pipe I will smoke as a single man.

I am leaving tomorrow afternoon to drive back to the Pittsburgh area for my wedding on Saturday. With all the goings on I won't have the time or the ability to sit and have a contemplative moment to myself. I've got 100 custom banded cigars for the guests at my wedding, and some Partagas Serie P No 2s for a couple special guys and myself to enjoy on Friday, but those are to celebrate with friends and family, tonight's smoke will be just for me. 

The last three years my fiancee and I have been living 2 hours apart so I am excited to finally have her here with me and we are both excited to start our lives together. 

If you get a chance on Saturday send some good thoughts our way.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Congrats Derrick!

Be sure to enjoy the pipe tonight, it'll be last last you enjoy without nagging :nono:

Just kidding man, have a great wedding!


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

CONGRATS!!!!!! 

Enjoy this smoke sit relax dream a little... and enjoy how slow it is... The next couple of days are going to be a whirlwind of activity LOL. My wife and I where amazed how quickly it went and how many last minute things pop up.

I will enjoy a nice long pipe for ya bro on Saturday while wishing you two the best of luck and years of joy  
Mike


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Congrats Derrick! All the best wishes on your wedding.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Commander Quan said:


> Gentlemen, my pipe tonight will be a special one, this will be the last pipe I will smoke as a single man.
> 
> I am leaving tomorrow afternoon to drive back to the Pittsburgh area for my wedding on Saturday. With all the goings on I won't have the time or the ability to sit and have a contemplative moment to myself. I've got 100 custom banded cigars for the guests at my wedding, and some Partagas Serie P No 2s for a couple special guys and myself to enjoy on Friday, but those are to celebrate with friends and family, tonight's smoke will be just for me.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Best of luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Grats Brother.

God Bless you and the life you will build with your wife.

- Vin


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats, Mr. Quan! I will smoke a pipe on Saturday in your memory, uh, honor.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

Congrats, good mojo sent. Good luck to you and your bride as you embark on the next chapter of your lives.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

God Bless you and your wife!!! Congrats!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats Derrick. I wish you and your wife a long and prosperous marriage!


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

Congrats, I wish you and your bride a lifetime of happiness. And enjoy the last single man smoke.
brian..


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Congratulations and best wishes for a happy and healthy new life.

I'm sure I'm not the only curious one...what did you choose for your last smoke as a single man? 3 Nuns?:mrgreen:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I decided to make it a bowl of Union Square in my XXL sized IMP. It's been smoking for 2 hours now and I'll probably be finished 30 minutes from now.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

gratz fellow brother of the brair, I just hope when your married, that she allows you to smoke your pipe in the house, or worse case being banished to the front/back porch heheh
troy


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Awesome! Congrats man.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

Hope you enjoyed the last bowl before you she slips the yoke....uh....ring on your finger. But seriously, I recently passed the twenty year mark with the same woman. I wish you a lifetime of happiness together.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> I decided to make it a bowl of Union Square in my XXL sized IMP. It's been smoking for 2 hours now and I'll probably be finished 30 minutes from now.


:shocked::shocked::shocked: Two and a half hours for a single bowl????:shocked::shocked::shocked:

Holy Smokes, Batman! Thats HUGE!

And fitting too.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Congratulations, Derrick; hope you and your bride are blessed with happiness.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Congratulations Derrick! 

Best wishes for a wonderful wedding:thumb:



.


----------



## Spectabalis (May 17, 2010)

Congratulations Derrick from England. I wish you and your bride every happiness. Having just celebrated our 41st wedding anniversary, may I also wish you are blessed with as happy a marriage as we have had.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

As a long time married man but a confirmed bachelor over the last 8 years, all I can say is "Enjoy the pipe while you can". 

8 years ago my wife told me that either my pipe had to go or she would. I missed her for the first few days....

Congrats, man!


----------



## Consigliere (Jul 15, 2010)

Congratulations & the best of luck


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

My condolences ipe:

Hope all goes well!!!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Whew, you scared me. Thought you were quitting. Congratulations! I wish you two all the best!


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll add to the congratulations and good wishes. Might be a good idea to fashion a quasi-prenupt to establish puffing rights. But a good marriage is a great thang.

hp
les


----------



## BigDaddyJ (Feb 23, 2009)

Congrats Buddy. I wish you and your future wife all the happiness in the world.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Thanks for all the well wishes guys. I am not concerned about my ability to smoke after the wedding, she doesn't mind/sometimes likes the smell of most of the blends I smoke, unless it has latakia in it. So I'll just save those for when she's mad at me. :caked:


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

Congrats Derrick!


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

Congrats! Having a wife who is accepting of your pipe smoking is great - mine does and actuallyt enjoys sitting in the room while I'm smoking something like Penzance.

Enjoy the big day and keep smiling all the way through - your jaw will hurt but the photos will be great


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes guys. I am not concerned about my ability to smoke after the wedding, she doesn't mind/sometimes likes the smell of most of the blends I smoke, unless it has latakia in it. So I'll just save those for when she's mad at me. :caked:


All wives seem to hate latakia, go figure. So don't smoke an english blend just before bedtime, save them for the post coital smoke. ipe:
Congrats!!!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Gentlemen, I just wanted to share with you all a link to my wedding photos (don't worry there's not too many). Mrs. Quan and I were very happy with Joey, the photographer at the wedding, and are thrilled with the quality of these photos. He is not your standard wedding photographer, and I hope some of you enjoy his unique perspective.

Derrick & Kathryn | Wedding | Butler Country Club » Joey Kennedy Photography


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

He does some great work! Really has a nice perspective and seems to work well with his subjects in the individual photography. Very nice - congratulations, nothing like it on this world!


----------



## keenween (Jun 25, 2007)

congrats!!! photog did good work!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I hope to see you two smiling like that on your fiftieth anniversary! Okay, that's a selfish wish...I'd be over 100 by then.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats!!! I think the single best thing I did after we got married was to invest in some Nerf stairs!! Now I can throw her down the basement stairs and it doesnt leave a mark. I look forward to your letters.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

congrats, Derrick.


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

Congrats I wish you and your wife the best.


----------



## AxemansHell (Feb 20, 2010)

Best wishes to you and the Mrs!


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome back Derrick, looks like you had a great day  

Congrats Bro


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Congratulations - wonderful pictures!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Congrats Derrick! Looks like a great wedding and some great memories also. Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Jogi (Dec 4, 2009)

Congrats Derrick. You sure had a great time. The photographs are *superb*. All the best to you and yours.


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Great pics! Congratulations!!


----------

